# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Sust 250 gone cloudy - Help

## n3wbi3.79

Hey guys iv got a few bottles of sus 250 .. 

For some reason 1 bottle has gone very cloudy and another is getting a thicker oil.. The rest seem fine.

Can somebody please explain why this is?

Iv been doing some reading iv read about "crashing" can some1 plz explain ...

As u can see the vial on the left is very foggy and the vail on the right has started to get a thicker oil.

----------


## stpete

I wouldn't touch that stuff.

----------


## Soar

Do you trust your source? I wouldn't put that inside me, looks nasty.

----------


## MuscleInk

Never seen any sust do that. As Pete said, Id be very reluctant to inject that. Looks like it is settling or crystallizing, and again, I haven't seen sust do that b4. Other members may offer additional input but I'd put health ahead of questionable product. It may be nothing but could be something to worry about.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Post that up in the Laboratory Forum for some answers. 

*ANABOLIC STEROIDS LABORATORY*

http://forums.steroid.com/forumdispl...Y#.UN4cZ6zX_fs

----------


## MuscleInk

> Post that up in the Laboratory Forum for some answers.
> 
> ANABOLIC STEROIDS LABORATORY
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/forumdispl...Y#.UN4cZ6zX_fs


Best answer!

----------


## MickeyKnox

You still in Canada bro?

----------


## MuscleInk

> You still in Canada bro?


Minnesota. Left T.O. This morning. Drove through a snow storm Wed night. 10-20% visibility but managed to keep it at 70 kpm most of the way with no problem. Good times.

Connecting to Cali in a few mins.

Sent you a pic of HAW trying to use a snow brush. Priceless. Lol

----------


## MickeyKnox

Roget that! Looking forward to checking it out! Haha! 

Safe travels my friend.

----------


## n3wbi3.79

Thnks guys.... 

Yes trust my source 100% bought b4 .. legit... 

Only this time around this has happened.... It only happens to a odd bottle .. the rest r fine.

----------


## gixxerboy1

looks like moisture got in it

----------


## AnabolicDoc

The cloudy one may be contaminated. Probably best to stay away - could cause a bad infection.

----------


## Sheven

Why does it have a lyophilization type stopper instead of serum ? Only stupid guys like Dragon and Diamond pharma use that kind of stopper but they obviously don't sterilize afterwards.

----------

